# Here's a printable "Octo Expansion" cover I made.



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 16, 2018)

I have to admit, this is not what I expected.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2018)

Spent more time on it than I'd care to admit... but it's 1:30 in the morning and I was bored.


----------



## BvanBart (Jun 16, 2018)

Somehow I want this...


----------



## HunterHead (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just printed your cover  
Here are some pics of what it looks like


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 30, 2018)

naa, darksouls is too easy. bloodborne is where it's at

this thread lightly feels like eof material though


----------



## Jayro (Jul 30, 2018)

HunterHead said:


> I've just printed your cover
> Here are some pics of what it looks like


That's amazing, I'm glad you printed it! It looks cool!


----------



## Jayro (Jul 31, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> naa, darksouls is too easy. bloodborne is where it's at
> 
> this thread lightly feels like eof material though


It's not, I put actual effort into this. I'm tired of my art threads being moved to the EoF, when I don't want them there.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 31, 2018)

Jayro said:


> It's not, I put actual effort into this. I'm tired of my art threads being moved to the EoF, when I don't want them there.


naa, just joking about it since it sorta falls more on the meme side of things. I'm not saying it was low effort


----------

